# Stunning Mercedes SL550 | Vossen VFS2 - Satin Bronze



## [email protected] (Apr 6, 2011)

Full Video Debut

Mercedes-Benz SL550 | Vossen 20'' VFS2 Concave Wheels | Rims | RENNtech - YouTube

Amazing Miami Photo-Shoot

Mercedes SL550 
Vossen VFS2 - Satin Bronze
F: 20x9 / R: 20x10.5

For more visit www.VFS2.com 

Satin Bronze finish provides the perfect setting



Toyo Tires



Dropped Top



Very Classy SL550



Nightlife in Miami



Vossen VFS2 Now in Stock

​


----------

